# 404 Not Found



## JavaCat++ (4. Jan 2018)

Hallo, ich möchte eine JavaEE-Anwendung schreiben unter Linux. Eclipse, Glassfish 4 und JDK ist installiert. Glassfish ist auch in Eclipse eingebunden. Ich bekomme  auch deployed. Aber er kann die Datei einfach nicht finden, wenn ich den Server über eclipse starte (war-File vorher halt dem Glassfish geadded). Wenn ich es aber manuell deploye (also .html zum war zippe und war zum ear zippe und dann deploye) und als admin übe Port 4848 ausführe, dann gehts.

Zudem ist mir etwas aufgefallen:


Hier steht als Link: http://lars-z270x-gaming-5:8080/myOnlineshop-war

Warum steht dort nicht localhost? Ich habe überall die Namen auf localhost geändert, aber warum steht dort später wenn ich es auch ausführe in der Adresszeile lars-z270x-gaming-5?
Weiß jemand, woran es liegen könnte?

Danke!


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jan 2018)

JavaCat++ hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ich möchte eine JavaEE-Anwendung schreiben unter Linux. Eclipse, Glassfish 4 und JDK ist installiert. Glassfish ist auch in Eclipse eingebunden. Ich bekomme auch deployed. Aber er kann die Datei einfach nicht finden, wenn ich den Server starte. Wenn ich es aber manuell deploye (also .html zum war zippe und war zum ear zippe und dann deploye) und ausführe, dann gehts.


Deiner Beschreibung entnehme ich, dass du deployen kannst, aber nicht deployen kannst?



JavaCat++ hat gesagt.:


> Warum steht dort nicht localhost? Ich habe überall die Namen auf localhost geändert, aber warum steht dort später wenn ich es auch ausführe in der Adresszeile lars-z270x-gaming-5?
> Weiß jemand, woran es liegen könnte?


Vermutlich ist irgendwo das als Host eingetragen, dürfte irgendeine Windowseinstellung sein...


----------



## JavaCat++ (4. Jan 2018)

Also deployen kann ich in beiden Fällen.


Wenn ich jetzt hier über eclipse auf launch drücke, dann kommt zuerst das gleiche wie beim manuellen Deployen:



Und dann kommt das, wenn ich auf den ersten Link klicke:



Dann steht oben aber auch localhost, so wie es sein soll, aber vorher stand halt wieder im Bild 2 http://lars-z270x-gaming-5:8080/myOnlineshop-war

Und ich mache das unter Linux xD Nicht unter Windows


----------



## stg (5. Jan 2018)

Ich sehe in deiner Anwendung gerade keine öffentlich zugängliche Startseite, was soll er denn da auch finden. Die Datei index.html liegt im WEB-INF Folder, der ist vor direkten Zugriffen von außen geschützt. Verschiebe deine index.html-Datei mal eine Ebene "nach oben". Außerdem interessant ist eventuell der Inhalt deiner web.xml


----------



## JavaCat++ (5. Jan 2018)

Vielen Dank!  Das war die Lösung des Problems. =) Ich hätte es eine Ebene höher ablegen müssen. ^^
Die HTML an sich ist ziemlich unspektakulär gewesen. Sie sollte nur Hallo ausgeben. xD


----------

